# *



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

*


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Good idea…. would be neat to make a collapsible version.


----------



## neverenougftackle (May 6, 2013)

Teds Idea of collapsible is a good'n in my view, as storage seems to always be a consern around my area. 
It looks as though the 4 up-right legs lean in oh some 10-15 degree or so. So to hold that how would it be to have some sort of eight adjustable stops on the inside/outside of your two horizonal materal supports. That would snug up against the two cross member between the legs. The inside stops to help hold/lock in the degree from gaining and the outside ones to keep the whole thing from sliding back.

Which brings to mind that when those plastic saw horses first came out. The set I finally bought , andnaturally the most expiensive, had a place in each of the 4 legs to snap in 2 lengths of 1" etm conduit. interesting this more that doubled the carring capacity of those horses. I emagined that the streingth of 1"etm in a streight line push to collaps would be quite abit.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.essentracomponents.com/results.aspx?cls=0&st=gripper+clips
Add four of these gripper clips to a piece of plywood for a worktable.


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

I saw some like this before. just need a chain or something to keep them from spreading apart.


----------



## KS_Sparky (Dec 15, 2013)

Not bad….but it's gonna suck to pull wire through 'em. Great idea for a lightweight and easy to assemble, disassemble, and compact storing work platform (oh and I forgot cheap)! I have made impromptu stands for wire reals and many other things, but this one was new to me!


----------



## KS_Sparky (Dec 15, 2013)

@Mr. Ron - I'd stick with one of the many versions of conduit supports readily available at any hardware store or home center over those gripper products, they'd be cheaper and easier to acquire. They will have some just like that only with the option of using a bolt to really secure it to the conduit

@Iwud4u - I bent up a set like that for some block masons. They drilled and bolted them and added the chain and put a piece of plywood on top. Worked great for their mortar


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

So the entire thing is just going to sit there in the middle of your shop?

Does it Fold Up? How do you get it out of the way when you're NOT Using it?


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

Are you serious Rick? 
They're 2 separate sawhorses that will sit on the wall on hooks when I'm not using them. 
I have 600sq ft area dedicated to finishing. If I want to leave them just sitting in the middle of my shop I could with no problem


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Of Course I'm Serious! Did You Explain That Anywhere?

Now I understand. Thank You!


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

"...just need a chain or something to keep them from spreading apart…"

Maybe you could use dinner trays, the kind with the little clips.


----------

